# Ovitrelle - HCG in system



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi 


Could you please tell me how long HCG stays in your system after you have taken the trigger shot.  I am concerned that when I do my test that it will be a false positive due to this.  I am also taking cyclogest but assume this will not affect the result as HCG is not in it.

I took my Trigger shot of Ovitrelle on Wednesday 01 April at 10.30 pm.

Many thanks Yikes!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yikes,

It depends on various different factors so you can't say for sure; this is why most clinics say you have to wait at least 2 weeks after EC to test. Generally you can be confident it has left your system 14 days after taking it and won't show up on an HPT orblood test. In reality most people find it has left there system quicker than this. False positives on HPT are not common and you wouldn't expect to see this this far after trigger shot so any positive test would be a true one 

Best of luck for testing  

Maz x


----------



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Maz

Thanks for your reply - it really helped.  I tested this morning and got a  !!! The line was stronger than yesterday so there is no way it can be due to the ovitrelle shot.  I still cant believe it and in a funny way want to just keep the information between DH and myself to savour the moment.  

Thankyou so much !

Yikes


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Fantastic news. So pleased for you and DH  ( I did kind of wonder why you were asking so long after triggering  )

Enjoy the moment and wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Maz xxx


----------

